# Feeding betta green peas



## folion (Oct 24, 2010)

So just wanted to make shore I am going to do this right. I boil a pea in microwave for 30sec. Then pill the skin off. Then cut a piece a little smaller then the size of the betta's eye. Then feed it to him right? He does not have bloat but I have read that it is a good idea to fast him 1 day a week and only feed him a pea that day. He did have a bad case of bloat last week. :-(


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

If I were you, I wouldn't feed him the pea. Bettas are carnivores, it just seems unhealthy to me to feed them greens... There are a bunch of other ways to prevent bloat than feeding peas...

1. Fasting- Just fasting once a week with no food at all is a good way to prevent bloat.

2. Soaking pellets- soaking pellets in tank water till soft will prevent the food from swelling in the stomach, helping prevent bloat.

3. Cutting back food- A betta's stomach is only as big as it's eyeball. Simply cutting a couple pellets out of their diet a day will prevent bloat.

4. Feeding fibrous meaty foods- Instead of a pea, feed brine shrimp or daphnia to your betta once a week instead. They are fiber packed, and made out of meat, not greens!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with what TaylorW said. Bettas can't digest peas well since they're vegetable matter. 

I fast my boy during the weekend.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I do the same Jupiter!  Only one meal a day Friday, no food Saturday, one meal a day Sunday. 2 meals a day all the other days of the week!


----------



## folion (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok cool so no peas it is.

I feed my betta 2 hikari gold pellets 2 times a day Monday threw Thursday. then i feed him 3 frozen blood worms (thawed) 2 times a day Friday and Saturday and fast him on Sunday. so should i not feed him 2 days a week? or is what i am doing ok? Been thinking about taking away his blood worms Saturday night and giving him brine shrimp.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I now feed my Bettas 3 hikari biogold pellets a day, 3 bloodworms a week and no pellets that day, and fast one day. My fish eating scedule is similar to yours, but mine don't really bloat. If I were you I'd not feed the next day and reduce your feeding a bit if a fish is bloated.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm, your feeding schedule sounds a lot like mine, but I guess he is just prone to bloating! I would try soaking the pellets in water and maybe only feed him one meal each day Friday and Saturday... Huh, it's strange, you feed a lot less food than I feed, so I guess your fish is just prone to bloat!


----------



## folion (Oct 24, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Hmm, your feeding schedule sounds a lot like mine, but I guess he is just prone to bloating! I would try soaking the pellets in water and maybe only feed him one meal each day Friday and Saturday... Huh, it's strange, you feed a lot less food than I feed, so I guess your fish is just prone to bloat!


No no he got bloated because i was feeding him flake food and freeze dried blood worms that i did not soak. I had no clue that i was hurting my fish tell he had a belly the size of a marble. Had to stop feeding him for a week before it went away. Sorry I should have added why he had bloat 2 weeks ago and that i changed his diet to this.

I now base his diet after what i have read on these forums. He has not had a problem with this diet at all. In fact he is a lot more active and his color looks much better as well.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ah, ok! That makes much more sense! I was wondering how he got bloated on so little food! What you are doing sounds fine to me then!


----------



## folion (Oct 24, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Ah, ok! That makes much more sense! I was wondering how he got bloated on so little food! What you are doing sounds fine to me then!


Do you think i am feeding him enough? should i add a extra pellet to his breakfast and dinner?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

No, no! What you're doing is fine, I fed my betta 4-6 pellets a day when he was on them. Now he's on frozen, little bugger 

I didn't mean to imply that it wasn't enough food, just not enough food to make him bloat


----------



## folion (Oct 24, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> No, no! What you're doing is fine, I fed my betta 4-6 pellets a day when he was on them. Now he's on frozen, little bugger
> 
> I didn't mean to imply that it wasn't enough food, just not enough food to make him bloat


Ok good lol. it is hard to tell if i am feeding him enough. If i was to drop a hole thing of pellets in there he would eat tell he popped. I just never knew that i was over feeding him because he was always hungry lol. But now i know better not to give into his begging for food lol.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

As long as he is active and doesn't look thin, you're probably feeding enough. A bit of a belly is good, but a big round belly with the scales looking distorted over it is bad!


----------

